# NASCAR Thought Control



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've spoken out against the prevailing trend of thought control by governmental bodies and businesses many times on Haytalk.

Here's another example of thought control from our dear friends at NASCAR:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nascar/2016/02/19/nascar-unveils-behavior-guidelines-punishment-on-off-track/80634580/?ref=yfp

Notice the paragraphs that read:

-- NASCAR could have only a "mild response" such as a mandatory meeting, warning or probation for situations like* "heat of the moment actions," "venting"* or a driver-to-driver confrontation that results in a shoving match.

-- There could be a $10,000-$15,000 fine or probation for things like *criticizing the sport,* verbal abuse of a NASCAR official, media member or fan or intentionally damaging another vehicle without endangering anyone nearby.

While I agree with a couple of things in the article, I bolded the words that I deem inappropriate. If you can't stand the heat of criticism, get out of the kitchen.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

While I can't stand nascar, many professional associations require grievances be presented and addressed internally to protect the public image of the organization.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Never thought I'd agree with slowzuki, but I HATE NASCAR...

Agree with the "if you can't take the heat get outta the kitchen" reference though...

Remember when it USED to be a free country and you could express opinions that were unpopular by expressing your freedom of speech without being censured or fined for it??

Now your "free" to express only "group-speak" and "approved speech". Which is NO FREEDOM AT ALL...

Later! OL J R


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's more to do with protecting their brand like the nfl and nba do or at least try to. It's big business baby. Don't see apple or Google employees on the news whining and swearing about their coworkers and employers decisions do you? They desperately want to control their image and maintain viewership numbers.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I, like most other ******** from the Midwest and southeast used to love NASCAR. But if you take a look at the stands and the tv ratings, not many fans left. It was an awesome sport back when the cars had definite brand characteristics and the drivers could settle differences with a couple of punches or some bent sheet metal. I thoroughly believe the sport began to die with the death of the Intimidator, just has not been the same since.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> I, like most other ******** from the Midwest and southeast used to love NASCAR. But if you take a look at the stands and the tv ratings, not many fans left. It was an awesome sport back when the cars had definite brand characteristics and the drivers could settle differences with a couple of punches or some bent sheet metal. I thoroughly believe the sport began to die with the death of the Intimidator, just has not been the same since.


Yep, the sport has changed and not for the better....safer for the drivers and fans but the team ownership, the money, the censorship has taken this good-ole boy to different pastures.....have t paid attention to it in 10 yrs or so, I do hear Joe Gibbs Racing is looking strong.....I really like Joe Gibbs, a true leader amongst leaders.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The fun left nascar when big E left us....everything has become cookie cutter....no one really bangs anymore and when they do the whinny assers cry out. I have barely watched the last decade or so...usually watch the 500 to kickoff and that's about it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The one guy I do like, and only because .....well, I guess it's the same reason I liked E.....is that guy Kezlowski? Think the spelling may be off....but about two years ago they were chastising him about rough driving or something, idk but he was the only one I enjoyed watching during that whole "race to the chase they had started" kinda peaked my interest....if only for a fleeting moment


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't mind, and actually agree with businesses being allowed to regulate their own business. It's (sort of) back to the cakes for gay weddings thing... It's their business and they should be able to run it as they see fit. Most businesses have written policy prohibiting acts that are perceived to be detrimental to the business. For instance, if you are a Coke delivery driver and you get caught drinking Pepsi in you uniform and/or on company time and/or in company vehicle, my understanding it is a firing offense.

I may not agree with NASCAR's limitations/sanctions, but I am full-bore behind the premise that they are allowed to have them.

If enough fans do not like the limitations, their profit will drop. If enough drivers do not like it, another series may be born. With gummint, there is no such alternative and is far more dangerous/prohibitive.

I don't have the attention span to watch NASCAR anyway; my attention span is about 4-8 seconds...give me Force or Big Daddy. NASCAR and Golf are for napping. Now that the cat is out of the bag, I'll relinquish my ******* Card without ado.
73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I admit I know NOTHING about NASCAR much more than the cars go around a circle until someone finishes first, but may I make the following observations?

It seems like the sport got wussified as soon as women got IN and* true ********* got OUT. It's like they tried to "mainstream" nascar to get more of the non-racing crowd to embrace the sport. That brings in the non-racing types and then they get a say in how the sport is run.

I think I watched about 15 minutes of a race like 5 years ago and 1/2 the damn thing was about Danica Patrick or whatever her name is and she was in like 18th place. The rest of the leaders had to share the remaining 1/2 of the spotlight. They have tried so hard to sex that woman up. It's almost insulting.

It's like the "pink" thing with football. I'm so sick of it. Pink socks, pink wristbands, pink jerseys...

Sports will whore itself out to whomever it can to make more money. Just remember, when it comes to professional sports of any kind, the powers that be are laughing at chumps like us for buying the tickets, the TV packages, the shirts, the "23" magnets, etc. while they make their millions off the athletes.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree, NASCAR as sport has indeed become wussified. They want as many fans as possible in the stands and watching TV. So they have sacrificed their old fans to get new fans. But I don't have to watch them. I can go watch the World Of Outlaws (which is now getting wussified, but that's a different post.)

But my main point is "thought control". If you speak out against me/my organization/my religion/my sport/my...., you will be fined/punished/ostracized/evilized/....

This used to be a country of free speech. (I believe there was something about that in the Constitution.) Certainly, organizations want to protect their image. I want to protect mine.

But at what cost? If we allow NASCAR to control how their drivers speak out, we are allowing them to harm not only their sport, but also our own freedoms to speak out.

At what point does the chipping away of freedoms cross the line? When does it get so bad that you and I can no longer speak out against something that is really unconscionable?

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

When we resort to socialist ideals we are a bit closer to........"without even firing a shot"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I admit I know NOTHING about NASCAR much more than the cars go around a circle until someone finishes first, but may I make the following observations?
> 
> It seems like the sport got wussified as soon as women got IN and* true ********* got OUT. It's like they tried to "mainstream" nascar to get more of the non-racing crowd to embrace the sport. That brings in the non-racing types and then they get a say in how the sport is run.
> 
> ...


You missed that they turn left.

And the billionaires make their money off the average joes. The overpaid athletes get more than their fair share of the pie.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> When we resort to socialist ideals we are a bit closer to........"without even firing a shot"


Mucho correcto!!
We also now have a woman NFL asst coach.
I'm SURE she knows a lot about football, but come on....really??? 
Everyone knows when the team she coaches for is playing, the cameras will be fixed on her more than the game at times.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What??? An NFL assistant? Really? Ain't heard bout that one.....raiders?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Having been around racing a few years  I know a little bit more about making speed. I have to say the best racing is now back on the dirt track with your 20 lap or so features. That is where the real show is running. Run your hot laps, you actually race your heats (especially if there are multiple features), and push your way to a win from green flag to checker.

I'm watching the 500 but I always do no matter how shitty NASCAR's keeps reverting to making competition cautions to bring stragglers to the front. I do not like the chase format, you can miss the first half and race the last half of the year and win the cup. Most NASCAR races I may catch the last 20 laps because they are sometimes racing. There needs to be lap incentives. Not just lead a lap or lead most laps bonus, needs to be lap bonuses from start to finish. Say quarter, half, and 3 quarters the way through, 5 points for leading at that point. Fastest pit road time of the race.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

BWfarms said:


> Having been around racing a few years  I know a little bit more about making speed. I have to say the best racing is now back on the dirt track with your 20 lap or so features. That is where the real show is running. Run your hot laps, you actually race your heats (especially if there are multiple features), and push your way to a win from green flag to checker.
> 
> I'm watching the 500 but I always do no matter how shitty NASCAR's keeps reverting to making competition cautions to bring stragglers to the front. I do not like the chase format, you can miss the first half and race the last half of the year and win the cup. Most NASCAR races I may catch the last 20 laps because they are sometimes racing. There needs to be lap incentives. Not just lead a lap or lead most laps bonus, needs to be lap bonuses from start to finish. Say quarter, half, and 3 quarters the way through, 5 points for leading at that point. Fastest pit road time of the race.


Like...Dirt track--best drivers come from there.

Like...Do not care (unlike) the chase format.

Like...Make the whole race a race.

Like...your thinking...well done.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heck of a finish to today's race....congrats to Denny Hamlin.... Big E esque move at the end!

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, didn't see it.....did he spin the lead car on the last lap?


----------

